# portion sizes and weeks menu



## rossie (May 8, 2013)

Hi i am a hopeless dieter...what can someone tell me i can use as a portion guide size...i eat enormous unhealthy meals....i cant seem to plan a weeks menu...i get breakfast which i have porridge....so can someone plan a weeks lunches on a low income...thanlkyou...


----------



## AJLang (May 8, 2013)

Hi Rossie

I find that the only way that I can manage my portion sizes is by measuring them and allocating them to a daily budget.  This could be calories but for me I find that it works using the Weight Watcher pro points because they allow a weekly allowance as well as daily allowance. I know of others on the forum who successfully use Slimmers World but I would  rather have a specific numerical allowance.


----------

